
Being responsive when CPU bound in Golang - spdionis
https://blog.ellation.com/managing-cpu-load-in-golang-515b9356bc5
======
tus88
> keeping in mind that a worker count greater or equal to GOMAXPROCS, will
> block the execution queue, possibly interfering with coroutines waiting for
> I/O. But if you have less workers, then you guarantee there is an open slot
> to process I/O, _at the cost of underutilizing a server’s CPU_

Not if GOMAXPROCS==NUMCPU+1 ;)

